

Show HN: Startup Championships - will_brown
http://www.startupchampionships.com

======
rajington
I think you need more emphasis on the prizes, at least proper links to what
they are or a description to help sell them. Maybe it should include portion
of all the application fees which seem quite substantial considering the costs
of the prize and mechanical turk fees.

I'm also not convinced by the explanation that mechanical turk would provide
effective feedback to a startup. Even if the scoring system did tell them
where to focus, there should be another round of the top 50 or so with actual
experts providing much more detailed feedback.

~~~
will_brown
Thanks.

1\. I linked the prize back to the Web Summit - Alpha page. I will consider
moving the prize above the fold.

2\. As a beta the pricing is experimental and will adjust based on feedback.
Mind me asking what you might pay, if anything, for user testing/feedback?
Finally, what you might pay for the same service if the feedback was not via
mechanical turk, but judges from the tech community (startup founders, VCs,
experts, etc...)?

